# Got one car done.. Not much..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

been busy with work.. I finally manage to get one car done. i dont know if i like it or not. i am trying to do something different with gulf porsche.. 

Tell me what you guys think.. i got a couple of cars that will be done soon. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Loooookin' Gooooood!!*

Looks like ya got a winner Wes!! Gulf colors are cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


UtherJoe

P.S. This is your best avatar yet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup! Diggin' the Gulf colors! nice layout, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I _like_ that! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The little pic looked white & orange -- then BLAMMO you click it and it's a Gulf Porsche 

Hey - That thing got a HEMI?


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i think it looks great, i also like the colors, awesome job, shon bates


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good to me Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't know why you'r not sure??? They can't all be Dodge's buddy, or well, I guess they could be. Variety is goood, so they say...RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> been busy with work.. I finally manage to get one car done. i dont know if i like it or not. i am trying to do something different with gulf porsche..
> 
> Tell me what you guys think.. i got a couple of cars that will be done soon.
> 
> Wes


Thats sweet Wes now pack it carefully this time of year and send it too me...


seriously gimiie....

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Thats sweet Wes now pack it carefully this time of year and send it too me...
> 
> 
> seriously gimiie....
> ...


seriously i will let this car go for your hoht auction. are you gonna have one? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good to me Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't know why you'r not sure??? They can't all be Dodge's buddy, or well, I guess they could be. Variety is goood, so they say...RM


hahaha.. i dont do porsche much you know. i am trying to do two tone colors on bodies like you do.. 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> seriously i will let this car go for your hoht auction. are you gonna have one?
> 
> Wes


Yup Febuary will be the next Auction.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Wes,
Do like your new avatar! Posche looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and isn't that a Hemi in the back?  ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great Motor Work!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wes,

That looks like a Factory Gulf Team car to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey you could change the colors (flip flop) and have another Sweet Porsche. Just an idea. :roll::roll:

Bob...Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Gulf car man...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob - not a bad idea.. 

thanks guys !! 

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wes, love the Gulf design. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Love the color scheme. Can't go wrong with Gulf colors. I did one years back, all Gulf blue, then I did the doors in Gulf orange. Looked pretty good once the decals and all were on her. At first I thought it was too much blue. Made a nice little sale on epay. Back when that was possible. :devil: Dave


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Great color scheme! Gulf should have used that one, really eye-catching. A light wash in the panel lines would really make them stand out.


----------

